# Driv3r (Driver 3) Problem



## lally07 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Guys

this problem i have uploaded onto youtube as a vid and thought id post it here aswell cus u guys are clever

remember read the discription

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozi-f1C_FjE


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is the latest version of directx 9.0c (for xp):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ab-0983-4c41-9c70-632f6f42c557&DisplayLang=en
You shouldn't have trouble downloading because this doesn't need genuine validation.

Now microsoft creates updates named by the month, not by the letter. This is the latest version, DirectX 9.0c June.

I had such trouble with need for speed carbon before and I think it worked.


----------



## lally07 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanx ill try it and ill post again but not sure if itll work because at the end of the installation it says "your directx version meets system requirements"
hope it does work though


----------



## alexyu (Aug 22, 2008)

A friend of mine had exactly the same behaviour on vice city. However, it stopped showing after he changed the resolution.


----------



## lally07 (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG it still happens

how annoying   got any more ideas???

Oh btw it works on my brothers computer so its not a dodgy game lol and it is genuine


----------



## lally07 (Aug 22, 2008)

Alex do u mean on the game or on the computer?


----------



## alexyu (Aug 22, 2008)

lally07 said:


> Alex do u mean on the game or on the computer?


On the game. try different resolutions.


----------



## alexyu (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, just reminded why it looks so familiar. It always happens to me in PoP after playing like 2 hr. or using sands of time to often.


----------



## lally07 (Aug 22, 2008)

already tried it mate but thanx anyway


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 22, 2008)

It's your video card. It just can't handle the graphics. I had this problem with other games back when I used my intel integrated. When I bought my 9600GT, problem solved.


----------



## lally07 (Aug 22, 2008)

oh dear... more money

ill just ask... do u no for deffinate because it runs other games like half life 2 nicely


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes. I've had the exact problem. 

I was playing games fine (NBA 07, NHL 08, America's Army, etc.) but whenever I try to play Lock On, it will give me stuff like that.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Aug 23, 2008)

Had trouble understanding the problem.. But you said, in the Youtube description, that you have an illegal copy.


Could be the problem. 



Or it could be that your graphic card can't handle the game.


----------



## lally07 (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont have an illegal copy.... Its just not a retail versoin. i bought it from Morrisons and the case looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




And why does it run half life 2 that has much better graphics with ease?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, the problem can be that it says you have to be 16 or older to play the game, while you're profile says you're 14.


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 24, 2008)

lally07 said:


> I dont have an illegal copy.... Its just not a retail versoin. i bought it from Morrisons and the case looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't compare different games. Ubisoft uses a different game engine than Valve's Source engine.


----------

